# Eclipse Plug In für Visualisierungszwecke?



## _Andreas_ (8. Jun 2005)

Hallo allerseits,


ich bin auf der Suche nach bestehenden Eclipse Plug-Ins zur Visualisierung von Datenquellen.


Konkret will ich ein Eclipse Plug-In entwickeln, welches ein Netzwerk von Kanten und Knoten, innerhalb von Eclipse (dieses soll als Rich Client Plattform genutzt werden) darstellt.


Weiß vieleicht jemand irgendein Plug-In, welches grob in diese Richtung geht und von dem ich mir womöglich Anregungen hohlen könnte?

Das einzige Plug-In in der Richtung, von dem ich bisher weiß, ist ein Plug-In mit welchem Usercode visualisiert werden kann.
Dabei werden die Beziehungen zwischen Java Klassen als Graph (www.touchgraph.com) dargestellt.


Über eure Antworten freue mich mich schon sehr.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AlArenal (8. Jun 2005)

Ich arbeite seit über einem Jahr mit JGo ( http://www.nwoods.com ) wovon es mittlerweile auch eine SWT-Version gibt. Ist eine kommerzielle Graph-Lib. Es gibt aber auch KOnkurrenzprodukte, sowohl kommerziell als auch nicht-kommerziell:

http://www.tensegrity-software.com/graph.html (kommerziell)

Recht populär ist ein Unterprojekt von Eclipse namens GEF, das auch viele andere Plugins bereits nutzen (z.B. div. UML- und DB-Plugins):

http://www.eclipse.org/gef/


----------



## _Andreas_ (10. Jun 2005)

Vielen dank für die Antwort.

ich habe mir deine links angeschaut und finde es sehr interessant. Für mich kommen aber wohl am besten 2 open source Swing Bibliotheken in Frage (HyperGraph / TouchGraph).

Nun stehe ich leider noch komplett am Anfang von der plugin Entwicklung unter Eclipse.

Könnte mir vieleicht noch jemand einen guten Link / kurze Beschreibung geben. Wie ich Swing Bibliotheken in Eclipse einbinde (ich muss ja wahrscheinlich irgendwie auf SWT konvertieren, oder)?

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jun 2005)

Konvertieren kannste knicken. Entweder haste da was in SWT oder eben nicht. Erst ne ausgewachsene Lib selbst nach SWT zu übertragen ist ja schon ein mittelschweres Projekt...

Wenn die Entscheidung für die Plattform feststeht, würde ich an deiner Stelle direkt ne SWT-Lib einsetzen und wenn die unbedingt Open Source / kostenlos sein soll, dann bleibt wohl nur GEF.


----------

